# 2 questions about OPPO playback in Europe?



## systematic (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

If I have an OPPO player in the USA and want to take it to Europe - will it work fine?

My brother lives in EU and I want to send him either my player or buy him one from USA and send it to him. The price is the EU is ridiculous. Other than that, are there any things I need to be aware of if I go ahead with either of these options - any differences, possible issues??

Thanks


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it a Blu-ray or DVD player? What's the model number?

OPPO DVD players can easily be made region-free, and they will play PAL-encoded discs.

OPPO Blu-ray players, AFAIK:
- cannot easily be made region-free for DVD or BD, although I believe there are hacks available; and
- cannot handle PAL content (should there happen to be any on a BD).


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just make sure the voltage is set correctly
From the OppoBDP-103 manuel, page 2

http://watershade.net/wmcclain/BDP-103-faq.html



> Precautions
> &#56256;&#56440; Before connecting the AC power cord to the appliance,
> make sure the voltage designation of the appliance
> corresponds to the local electrical supply. If you are
> ...


I think most of Europe uses 240 volts. The problem comes with region encoding. BD's are encoded to play in specific regions. Say your brother lives in France which could be region 5. Discs sold there will be encoded as region 5. Movies released in the USA are generally released earlier as region 1 and wont play in a region 5 player. Thus the need for the "region free" designation as eljay eluded to above.


----------



## systematic (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you guys.

Strange how the price in EU is £499.99 and the price in US is $499.99!!


----------

